# Motorhome Roof stains



## Adamsale (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi has anyone got any ideas how to remove brown leaf stains from my Motorhome roof before I put her to bed for the winter please?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gumption. 
Do you remember the stuff? It was like a mild for of compound and could bring old yellow domestic appliances back to white again.

Not sure if it's still manufactured. Used to be made by Thompson and Capper Liverpool.

Ray.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Use a mild cream cleaner suitable for UPVC then rinse off and polish the area.


----------



## Adamsale (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Guys for you helpful replies.The missus thinks she remembers Gumption so may well look for this product or something similar if the UPVC cleaner does not work.I will give that a go first thing tomorrow morning after the frost has gone.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

G3 rubbing compound then good quaility polish i use autoglym super resin.Or just super resin polish normally works.


----------



## Adamsale (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi just a quick update.Tried the upvc cleaner to no avail and then liquid gumption with a similar outcome.However I achieved a reduction in the colour of the leaf stain with the G3 compound and a lot of elbow grease.As suggested I finished with a coat Auto Glym polish. 

On my Christmas list will be an orbital power polisher as the elbow grease ain't what it used to be!!


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Bet your arms are like popeye now !


----------



## Adamsale (Jan 3, 2007)

I wish but I think Olive Oils pecs are more the order of the day!Thanks for your help though and hope I can call on your expertise in the future.


----------



## quiraing (Feb 12, 2007)

There is a caravan and motorhome cleaner called SILKY. It is available from most dealerships. I have found it to be excellent for removing stains and black streaks. Might be worth a try before resorting to more abrasive methods.


----------

